# Metal gear replacement for Bachmann connie



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

I just read that Bachmann now lists the metal gear mounted on the drive axle for the connie. Here is the link:

http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/in...ts_id=3843

I kind of wonder how the brass gear will get along with the meshing plastic gear. I hope that maybe they will soon have metal replacements for the whole drive train.
At least it is a start in the right direction. Imagine a company actually making a previously made product upgradabe!









Steve


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

If the other gears are not going to be replaced I think the best option with out re gearing would to purchase a replacement gear from NWSL. 

Interesting to see what else Bachmann come out with 

Very intersing! 

Alan


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 

In agreement with Alan, that may solve the problem of the split axle gears but the rest of the gears in the gearbox might not take the stress...

A very good option is Barry's gearbox and motor... A bold statement..... *It'll never fail...







*


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Here is an example of a connie drive where the axle gear was replaced with a NWSL gear. A short running time later the rest of the gear train failed.


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Hi Stan, I already purchased a NWS replacement gear and will run that until it or another gear fails. I will eventually purchase one of Barry's drive trains but right now I will have to wait until finances become available.
I posted the link mostly as info. for anyone interested. I thought of it as a positive direction the manufacturer was taking. Curlyp, your post is what I was afraid might happen, thats why I am hoping for more metal replacement gears


Steve


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

I have been using a couple of 2-8-0 locomotives with a brass gear for about a year. They work very well. As my other 2-8-0s fail I will be ordering the axle gear option that Bachmann now has in stock.

One replacement I did had a split Bachman axle gear and the other had a NWSL gear.


On the locomotive that had a NWSL gear I replaced the other gears at the same time as I had not put washers next to the NWSL gear when I installed it earlier, which caused extra wear on the other gears. The Bachmann gear is much wider then the NWSL gear and does not need any extra washers.


I am glad Bachmann decided to offer it with the axle as installing the metal gear on the axle was a lot harder than installing the nylon gears.



I am also replacing the motor with a little more powerful one I tend to melt the nylon end of the stock motor on my locomotives.
I have a few spare new NWSL gears that are new should any desire these.



Stan


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Well, since Barry is no longer making his drive I would assume this would be the best option. I need one because my stock gear finally went. I cant complain, the loco is an older one. i bought it from a fellow modeler and he ran the dickens out of it and I did too. It finally failed after running it on a museum display, where it was running constantly for 8 hours a day.


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Jake,

Who told you "I was no longer making the drive...."?

Barry


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Yep, I got ya Barry. You cleared that up in another forum. I will be calling you in the next couple days. I have you phone number so I look forward to talking to you.


----------

